# Reef Raft Aussie LPS Shipment......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

VERY nice LPS shipment. Enjoy the eyecandy. The hammer shown has gold flecks/highlights on the perimeter of each hammer. The (uglier) scoly pictured is one that I will attempt to save.  The nicer scoly...is an example of a "cherry" piece. 

Nice Ultra and Grade A acans and chalices.

Good Hunting.

P.S. - That favia is INSANE.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that have e-mailed me and/or called me: there are still choice pieces left. It had not been exceptionally "cherry-picked" by others this morning.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Red,

We met this morning at RR. I bought the Aussie Scoly that you recommended (the second one from the right) and I am almost certain that Jay gave me yours because the one I got in my tank is exactly the one that you bought for less.

Do you think this is the case?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Aussi Scoly......*

Hi there. I got your message. I just got home and put my scoly in my display. I'm certain I have the correct one. Mine was/is 1/2 dead, 1/2 alive lol. Please see enclosed pics of the one I chose at RR (pic#1 is at RR, pic #2 is in my display.) .

Also - I'm uncertain if this may be your first scoly (apologies if it is not - I know you're a seasoned hobbyist); the flesh will retract and you will see the skeleton/spines if the scoly is moved/disturbed (especially when bagged for transportation). Do not let it alarm or scare you.

P.S. - Explo3er got the correct scoly he wanted as well.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oops, Because I looked at your post and the picture #4, it is exactly the same I have now in my tank. I thought that you said that is the one you want to save.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No need to apologize. My original post should have been more clear. The pictures did not 100% upload properly and I was not paying attention. I should apologize.

For the record....the picture you are referring to IS yours and does NOT need to be saved.  It truly is a "cherry" piece. 

I will be amending the original post shortly with the additional rescue picture. Cheers. Good luck (you won't need it).

Reference close-up/clearer picture from my display.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yup. I saw that one you got Taipan. dude you're slacking up. you weren't the first one in line! lol.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I always wanted to have a scolly and this was the time, I got the apple beeding one but there is something different about this one has yellow in the center.

Some pictures dont show the yellow so much but here we go..



















Thank you Taipan for another coral road trip


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Mine was/is 1/2 dead, 1/2 alive lol.


Nice colours but it doesn't look cheerful. Rescue project.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> Nice colours but it doesn't look cheerful. Rescue project.


Yeah....I have to admit....it's looking 3/4s dead right about now. *sighs* lol


----------

